# Caught with our pants down



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

We were caught with our pants down. Several weeks ago we went to a Black-Tie function with two other couples. Due to the fact that I was a keynote speaker, limousine transportation was included. Can you see the misadventure that was about to beset us?

Me in a tuxedo with rented shoes, the War Department in a formal gown with those “if I step on you I’ll just sit back and watch you bleed profusely” high heels.  Her purse was smaller than my wallet. The other two couples met at our house and everyone was as improperly dressed for a disaster. On the way to the event the limo broke down in a real bad section of town. The only equipment we had was a cell phone. It was going to be a few hours before the service could send another limo.

Because I intended on having a couple of adult beverages I did not take my weapons. Even if I had not wanted to drink I still would not have had my gun. Other than a certain few, no one was permitted to be armed and I would feel very uneasy leaving my weapon unattended in the limo while I was at the event. Both of the other couples had the same feelings.

Here we were, obviously well-to-do, in an area that wasn’t. There was no one that had the shoes to walk any distance, no weapon, improperly attired for the weather with only a cell phone. EDC bags were at home, decent footwear was at home, rain gear was at home……….Hell, at this point we all wanted to be at home with our comfortable shoes, clothes and boom-boom sticks.

I called a buddy that owns a used school bus that picked us up and got us to the event and he took us home later. Embarrassed as the dickens, we boarded the “short bus” and made the best of a bad situation. The evening was as short as my Brides temper. 

NOTE TO ALL: Don’t irritate any women in new high heels. Lesson learned.

I will never allow us to be left at some one else’s mercy. Had I driven we would have had our EDC bags, My BOB and weapons that could be locked in a safe in the vehicle. It was my vanity that put is in this situation and nothing else. Never………Never……..NEVER AGAIN.

I am posting this as a warning to others. Don’t get caught with your pants down.. Always be prepared.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Always be prepared...

The way I like it ...


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Glad you made it home safe and learned a valuable lesson. I just got off the phone with a good friend we were in the military togather. He is a closet prepper 


however he does live completly off grid in lower Indiana. He spent 2 days in indianapolis visiting his kids and grandkids. He came home to find his home and barns burnt to the ground and his livestock shot dead. 

Talk about getting caught with your pants down. How could we prepare for this?


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Its tough being prepared, you spend so much time getting everything right, always aware that when the SHTF actually happens you might be separated from your preps by trolls, weather, fire, or circumstance...

For the past 2 years I kept my get home bag and gun in my car. Then, just last month, I had my car broken into. 

Stupid kids tossed the glove box but overlooked the tethered steel field box (that usually holds my gun) and $500 of cash. They took my first aid kit and bug out bag, dumping most of the stuff in the woods when they couldn't figure out what to do with MREs and bandages... I actually made out pretty good with the insurance claim, but the contents of my bag (found by the police), was not ideal for opsec.

Now I have redistributed my kit between my two cars and keep my get home bag in my apartment or house moving it to the car only when I am going out of town. Its a pain. Being prepared is hard enough without trolls making it more difficult.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

md1911 said:


> He came home to find his home and barns burnt to the ground and his livestock shot dead.


I'm so sorry about your friend. I'm sure he is still in shock over losing what must have taken years and years to acquire. He has all my sympathy!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Not nearly as bad as you, but I can't carry at work, can't even have something in my car in the parking lot.

I had to cross from one side of Detroit suburbs to the other one day after work. I got tied up and couldn't sneak out a bit early, so I'm right in the middle of rush hour, all the freeways were going to be jammed up. SO, I had this ingenious idea to take surface streets, right through the middle of the city. It was not my wisest choice... Nothing happened, but was fussing at myself the entire drive.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

partdeux said:


> Not nearly as bad as you, but I can't carry at work, can't even have something in my car in the parking lot.
> 
> I had to cross from one side of Detroit suburbs to the other one day after work. I got tied up and couldn't sneak out a bit early, so I'm right in the middle of rush hour, all the freeways were going to be jammed up. SO, I had this ingenious idea to take surface streets, right through the middle of the city. It was not my wisest choice... Nothing happened, but was fussing at myself the entire drive.


I wish that my GPS had a ghetto avoidance button on it. Seems the darn thing has it preprogrammed for the seemiest parts of town.


----------



## pattypenny (Aug 7, 2010)

md1911 said:


> Glad you made it home safe and learned a valuable lesson. I just got off the phone with a good friend we were in the military togather. He is a closet prepper
> 
> however he does live completly off grid in lower Indiana. He spent 2 days in indianapolis visiting his kids and grandkids. He came home to find his home and barns burnt to the ground and his livestock shot dead.
> 
> Talk about getting caught with your pants down. How could we prepare for this?


Was his name Job?


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

What a depressing thread. Tugboats - glad you made it home safely, lesson learned. But...md1911's friend, whew. In our world, that's like losing your entire retirement savings, your home, and pets (livestock) all at once. Sounds like he's related to Job. And Padre's car being broke into - all this mixed with all the cannibalism news is freaking me out. Somehow I'm mixing cannibals and zombies together - seems like they were eating brains - ick, sick, ick, sick. Makes me nauseaus just thinking about it. Ick.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

tugboats said:


> partdeux said:
> 
> 
> > Not nearly as bad as you, but I can't carry at work, can't even have something in my car in the parking lot.
> ...


There is an AP you can down load for your phone GPS that will take you around (GHETTOS) a fellow commissioner found it and was all bent out of shape, of course she's a minority zombie leaching all she can off the gubbamint.  I will see if I can find the info and post it.:2thumb:


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

pattypenny said:


> Was his name Job?


you posted while I was typing, we're thinking the same thing.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

pattypenny said:


> Was his name Job?


No his names not job. But from the way he sounded on the phone I'm sure he feels like job.

The local sherifs dept are blaming it on teenagers. Atleast that's what they think.

And yes it was his entire world. He raised a garden and livestock to make some cash . He said he had a small lockbox full of gold and silver coins that and his firearms are gone. They were in a safe. The safe door was open and no sign of melted gun metal.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

That story is starting to sound fishy. He's a closet prepper and they not only found and got into his safe?

And that level of destruction? That sounds personnel or an insurance claim. Who was watching the animals while he was away?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> That story is starting to sound fishy. He's a closet prepper and they not only found and got into his safe?
> 
> And that level of destruction? That sounds personnel or an insurance claim. Who was watching the animals while he was away?


He was gone for 3 days and his youngest son was going out to check the animals after work. As far as the closet preper he would never get on a site like this or mention to someone he was a preper. I've known him for 25 years and didn't know till I went and visited. Then he didn't say anything about stored food or such.

I don't know if he had insurance but I don't think so and I will take your troling personel. Your talking about a retired (master cheif) highly decorated honarably discharged military person. This man has helped complete strangers get a start donates time and money to a lot o charitys. His honor and personell integrety are in my opinion above reproach.

I was not looking for sympothy for a friend just trying to give a real life example of how bad things could be. If you will a personel shtf event.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Not nearly as bad as you, but I can't carry at work, can't even have something in my car in the parking lot.
> 
> I had to cross from one side of Detroit suburbs to the other one day after work. I got tied up and couldn't sneak out a bit early, so I'm right in the middle of rush hour, all the freeways were going to be jammed up. SO, I had this ingenious idea to take surface streets, right through the middle of the city. It was not my wisest choice... Nothing happened, but was fussing at myself the entire drive.


had a friend, widow woman, didn't carry a gun. she carried a wrench, one for a 3 inch nut and about 2 1/2 feet long. man went to car jack her, she pulled out the wrench and hit him with it. reported it to the police. they found the man at the hospital with a broken rib and two broken hands.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

md1911 said:


> No his names not job. But from the way he sounded on the phone I'm sure he feels like job.
> 
> The local sherifs dept are blaming it on teenagers. Atleast that's what they think.


Sounds like it. We have 400 lbs of beef in the freezer right now because some idiot trying out his new rifle shot one of our female cows and messed up her leg. Sheriff's office did squat about it, even after we came up with a name and a witness that saw the kid shooting out his truck the same night.

Sorry about your friend's loss, and hope he is recovering.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

CVORNurse said:


> Sounds like it. We have 400 lbs of beef in the freezer right now because some idiot trying out his new rifle shot one of our female cows and messed up her leg. Sheriff's office did squat about it, even after we came up with a name and a witness that saw the kid shooting out his truck the same night.
> 
> Sorry about your friend's loss, and hope he is recovering.


Thanks I havnt talked to him today but I'm taking a week off work to go help him rebuild his cabin.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

md1911 said:


> Thanks I havnt talked to him today but I'm taking a week off work to go help him rebuild his cabin.


True friends are a rare thing and it sounds like you are one. Good luck on the rebuild.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

CVORNurse said:


> . Sheriff's office did squat about it, even after we came up with a name and a witness that saw the kid shooting out his truck the same night.
> .


Hmmm.. imagine the possibilities....


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

md1911 said:


> ...I don't know if he had insurance but I don't think so and I will take your troling personel. Your talking about a retired (master cheif) highly decorated honarably discharged military person. This man has helped complete strangers get a start donates time and money to a lot o charitys. His honor and personell integrety are in my opinion above reproach.
> 
> I was not looking for sympothy for a friend just trying to give a real life example of how bad things could be. If you will a personel shtf event.


md1911, don't take it personal. I was thinking the same thing in absence of any other information. I've had some experience investigating these types of things.

I'll take your word for your friend's integrity. It is very suspicious that the metals and firearms are missing. And that it happened during the brief time he was out of town. Someone knew they had time. I strongly suspect someone didn't guard their tongue.

Reminds me of the story of the farmer whose pig was stolen. He walked into town a week later. A friend approached him and said he'd heard about his pig. The farmer said, "I never told anyone my pig was missing."

It will be interesting to see where the firearms pop up. They should keep an eye on sports listings in the closer papers and metro websites.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

That wasn't trolling. That was asking a question and stating an opinion.

The totality of the destruction suggests to me it was someone with a serious revenge issue.

The knowledge of the guns suggests to me it was someone close to your friend, possibly whoever was watching the place.

The fact that your friend is a retired soldier means nothing. We can raid google all day for stories of soldiers committing all kinds or atrocious acts. Their people too, some are outstanding people of honor. Some aren't.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

WRT my traveling across town... a ghetto app would have done absolutely nothing for my travels. I was intentionally driving right through the middle of town to avoid the "more desirable" routes.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm also in that situation of "Can't carry at work, can't even have something in the car...". What I do about it is lock my carry pistol in a small personal safe welded to the floor behind the seat. In other words, I keep my gun in the car despite the rules. My employer can make whatever rules he wants, he has no right to search my vehicle, so what's in the car is none of his business. I will not be a helpless victim because they have "rules".

John


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Onebigelf said:


> I'm also in that situation of "Can't carry at work, can't even have something in the car...". What I do about it is lock my carry pistol in a small personal safe welded to the floor behind the seat. In other words, I keep my gun in the car despite the rules. My employer can make whatever rules he wants, he has no right to search my vehicle, so what's in the car is none of his business. I will not be a helpless victim because they have "rules".


There is really a rule you can't keep it in the car?

Seems like a stupid rule. The only time they could enforce it is if either:
a) you went on a rampage. 
employer: a excuse me you broke a rule here is your pinkslip... employee: bang bang bang.... employer: :surrender:

b) you prevented a rampage.
employer: thank you for saving my miserable life, you're a hero and btw you broke a rule here is your pinkslip...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Onebigelf said:


> I'm also in that situation of "Can't carry at work, can't even have something in the car...". What I do about it is lock my carry pistol in a small personal safe welded to the floor behind the seat. In other words, I keep my gun in the car despite the rules. My employer can make whatever rules he wants, he has no right to search my vehicle, so what's in the car is none of his business. I will not be a helpless victim because they have "rules".
> 
> John


I worked at a place like that once and after we was robbed at gunpoint, I ask them to rethink rule ... They said no and I found a new job. (and I know that is not easy to do today.)


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

Padre said:


> There is really a rule you can't keep it in the car?
> 
> Seems like a stupid rule. The only time they could enforce it is if either:
> a) you went on a rampage.
> ...


i think if you work in a school or a fed building you cannot have a firearm on the property or with-in a so-many yard limit , so that would include your car, personally i'm OC friendly everywhere except schools and such, the only fire arm on campus should be in the security office and principles office, also most people aren't as diligent and responsible as the other posters above me who did it right with a welded safe in his vehicle, i could easily see some kid at high school breaking into your car and getting your fire arm if you weren't as responsible as the previous poster , i can see the need for having something like this place ....in some cases...it's not all black and white.

That said if it's a private company or basically anywhere besides a school, F them, and anyways if you got a concealed safe under the seat of you car how in the heck would they ever find it unless your bragging about it or brandishing it at the idiot who took your parking spot and the last doughnut this morning like the padre said....

personally i see you're inalienable rights superseding anything some GD private company tries to tell you.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Padre said:


> There is really a rule you can't keep it in the car?


In my CPL class, the instructor, I, and another student all work(ed) for the same employer. The other student was told to allow his car to be inspected, or he would be fired on the spot. They found a single rifle round (that had fallen out of his bag), on the floor of his car and fired him anyway. The instructor stops everyday at the range (mile from her work site) and drops off her firearms in a locker. I go without.

Some states have passed laws stating that your vehicle, even in a company parking lot is personal property, which bypasses this whole issue. MI is not one of those states.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

partdeux said:


> In my CPL class, the instructor, I, and another student all work(ed) for the same employer. The other student was told to allow his car to be inspected, or he would be fired on the spot. They found a single rifle round (that had fallen out of his bag), on the floor of his car and fired him anyway. The instructor stops everyday at the range (mile from her work site) and drops off her firearms in a locker. I go without.
> 
> Some states have passed laws stating that your vehicle, even in a company parking lot is personal property, which bypasses this whole issue. MI is not one of those states.


you should just park on the street across from your work , lol , i really can't believe that MI would allow that, that's BS , who comes up with this crap?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Update on my friends situation. He had insurance on the house. He says his policy will not cover all the contents. His livestock was not insured. 

The local LE has a suspect in custody. I don't know who but they were stoped and had one of the firearms in their possesion. 

He told me his family were the only people who knew he would be out of town.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

md1911 said:


> Update on my friends situation. He had insurance on the house. He says his policy will not cover all the contents. His livestock was not insured.
> 
> The local LE has a suspect in custody. I don't know who but they were stoped and had one of the firearms in their possesion.
> 
> He told me his family were the only people who knew he would be out of town.


nice, kind of, sucks about the TV and livestock, but at least he'll get another roof over his head and will find out which family member is a POS....sorry for his loss still though, i hope this person get's fubar'd in court for destroying this mans life.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

md1911 said:


> He told me his family were the only people who knew he would be out of town.


Sorry for your friend... but it also sounds like someone in his family talked...

My employeer has a "you consent to having your car searched at any time while on company property" clause in the employee handbook. Of course I'm in IL where we can't carry anywhere so it's kind of moot.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I worked at a place like that once and after we was robbed at gunpoint, I ask them to rethink rule ... They said no and I found a new job. (and I know that is not easy to do today.)


I would talk to a lawyer... sure its their private property and they can do what they want, but they should realize that by taking away my right to carry they are assuming total responsibility and liability for my safety. One successful law suit by a victim of an office shooting or hold up and insurance companies won't allow them to do this any more.

That's the reason, I am told, that ski resorts up this way don't "REQUIRE" helmets; because if their safety requirement causes an injury they would thereby be liable.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

but if you are dead how will a law suit help YOU? as my dh says "it is better to ask forgiveness that beg for permission."


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> but if you are dead how will a law suit help YOU? as my dh says "it is better to ask forgiveness that beg for permission."


Well it doesn't help you, unless you are "just" injured not killed, a PTSD claim for instance, but even if you died it would help your wife and kids and every other gun owner...


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I guess as long as we learn from our mistakes and the mistakes of others we are doing good. I do belive the friend I posted about before inn this thread has lost the fire for preparing. I do belive he has totaly given up. He dosent want to rebuild. He is selling his land and moving to indianapolis. Its a sad day. 

I wonder what lesson we can learn from his hardship and missfortune. How can we ensure this dosnot happen to someone else?


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

md1911 said:


> I guess as long as we learn from our mistakes and the mistakes of others we are doing good. I do belive the friend I posted about before inn this thread has lost the fire for preparing. I do belive he has totaly given up. He dosent want to rebuild. He is selling his land and moving to indianapolis. Its a sad day.
> 
> I wonder what lesson we can learn from his hardship and missfortune. How can we ensure this dosnot happen to someone else?


I'm really sorry for what your friend is going through. His loss is so great that the shock and grief may cloud his judgement for a long time. If he could just hold on the the land for a while, he might change his mind over time. When my parents passed away, I was numb for a year, then grieved for two. It took me a long time and the loss of everything your friend has worked for a lifetime to have will take a long time to make decisions he won't regret later.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

tugboats said:


> I am posting this as a warning to others. Don't get caught with your pants down.. Always be prepared.


There ya go now ya know. Stay ready stay safe


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

It sounds like the Limo Company wasn't prepared to carry people, with all those cell phones, someone should have called the company and they should have sent a fleet of Taxies to pick up everyone.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a pretty good boss-CC with a pistol in his office and has told me I can carry when my gun (that hubby has ordered but won't tell me what kind) comes in. Plus I think he's a closet prepper; why else wld he and his siblings keep a 847 acre farm that none of them live on? Hhmm


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

CVORNurse said:


> Sheriff's office did squat about it, even after we came up with a name and a witness that saw the kid shooting out his truck the same night.


 man, oh man  :rant:

oh, man.... How hard that would be to not take revenge.:brickwall:


----------

